
Gitbox is 1 year old: status report - oleganza
http://blog.oleganza.com/
======
sirn
I really want to like Gitbox (wow, a Git GUI that don't try to put every Git
command in its menu bar!) however I always feel its lacks of branch/commit
graph make it "too simple" for a $40. For me commit visualization is possibly
the only thing I'd ever want to use GUI client for, and lacking that make the
app nearly useless for me.

~~~
oleganza
Useful graph visualization and multiple branch handling is already designed
and is planned for one of the nearest updates.

~~~
sirn
+1 purchase. Look forward to it ;)

------
flyingyeti
I'd love to try it out, but I'm getting an error from the App Store currently:

    
    
        We could not complete your request.
        There was an error in the App Store. Please try again later. (100)
    
        Purchase of this item is not currently available.
        This item is being modified. Please try again later.

~~~
oleganza
Some rare problem with App Store today. I've already submitted a request to
fix this. You may try a bit later. For many users it works fine.

~~~
jontas
As am I..

~~~
jontas
There we go, you just got my $5.

------
roryokane
This story’s link is to the general Gitbox blog. The actual post with that
title is at [http://blog.oleganza.com/post/13630966174/gitbox-
is-1-year-o...](http://blog.oleganza.com/post/13630966174/gitbox-is-1-year-
old-status-report).

------
mgkimsal
Congrats!

I've told the devs at one of my clients to grab this and give it a try for $5.
They're primarily tower users, but for $5 they should give gitbox a real spin
(vs the trial version).

Thanks for your work over the last year. I remember I sent you what I thought
was an odd bug a year ago when I first got it during your discount period, and
you replied back very quickly and dealt with my issue awesomely. I don't even
remember the problem now, only the service :)

Just upgrading to 1.5.2 this morning - looking forward to the new features in
1.5!

------
oleganza
Guys, sorry for some App Store error messages or incorrect pricing.

Apple is propagating changes through their servers for an hour already. Please
try to check it out again in an hour or so.

~~~
thehodge
Still unable to buy, just an FYI :)

~~~
oleganza
What store do you use? (UK?)

~~~
darren_mowat
I'm in the UK and I still can't buy it.

~~~
darren_mowat
Yeah it's working now :)

~~~
MartinMond
Still not working for me in .at :/

------
robterrell
Didn't know about gitbox, just bought it, well done. I can cross "make a
simple, sane git GUI" off my 2012 to-do list.

Not to obsess over details, but the window resizer draws over checkboxes.
Would you consider adding a thin footer bar to the bottom of the window, like
Safari, or reduce the width of the content pane, like Xcode?

~~~
oleganza
Thanks for suggestion. It's only an issue in Snow Leopard. However, I will add
a bottom toolbar, but for other reasons.

------
jcoby
I bought it but it triggers the discrete video card in my 2010 MBP whenever I
view a change. That makes it impossible to keep running or it will drain my
battery twice as fast.

I do like the single view but it really needs to have the timeline.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
In my experience with other apps, I think the GPU behavior is an artifact of
Core Animation (I definitely recall seeing this in Sparrow, at least). Bit
weird that OSX would default to breaking out the GPU for the smallest UI
effects, especially because of the effect on battery life.

~~~
jcoby
Yeah, and it's annoying that the discrete switch is kept until the app shuts
down. I have no clue what Gitbox is doing on the change set viewer to trigger
the switch. I didn't see any animations.

Chrome also triggers the discrete GPU so I can't use it either. I'd really
like to because of Safari's problems with the debug tools. I don't want to get
used to Chrome when I can only realistically use it when on power.

------
grk
It looks great for browsing repos. However, to be really useful for me it
would have to have something similar to gitx's commit view - show what's
staged and what's not, show diffs, give the option to stage selected lines.

~~~
oleganza
Line-by-line staging and built-in diff is planned in one of the next updates.

------
ciryx
While Gitbox obviously misses branch visualization and submodule handling it
makes my daily git workflow so much better. I can only recommend it.
Especially at this price point.

~~~
oleganza
Submodules' support is coming very soon. Multiple branches handling and tree
visualization is coming next.

------
mweibel
Hmm.. 5$ respectively 5 CHF? I want to try it but when I click on "Buy app" it
tells me that the price is actually 20 CHF and not 5... Someone else with a
similar problem?

~~~
oleganza
Apple is propagating changes through their servers for an hour already. Please
try to check it out again in an hour or so.

~~~
mweibel
Ah ok, thx for the quick reply :)

------
lucian1900
Gitbox looks really nice. Sadly, I'm not using Mac OS X?

Any chance of a linux version, maybe via GNUStep/etoile?

------
joelhaasnoot
So when are we going to get a good, affordable or free Windows Git client?

~~~
frou_dh
When you write it

------
preek
What exactly does CMD+Z do for a push?

~~~
oleganza
It pushes previous commit ID into the remote branch.

~~~
preek
If it doesn't revert the last commit, what you say would be a forced push,
correct?

~~~
preek
Since I can't reply to your reply, I'm answering right here.

Are you sure it's good practice to force other people to rebase, because you
did a mistake?

That's exactly what I was afraid of what CMD+Z did.

~~~
oleganza
If you are quick enough and project is small and everyone is in the same room
(or it's just you with an iMac and laptop), it's very-very convenient. People
who start using Git and/or using it as a sole committers value such
convenience a lot.

~~~
preek
I get that. But it's also sending me red flashing lights, because people with
GUIs sometimes not only 'value such convenience a lot', sometimes they don't
know better.

~~~
docgnome
I agree. Rewriting public history causes lightening to fall from the sky and
strike you down. Also everyone then hates you. This is what I've had problems
with Git UI's the in past... They try to make git easier and as a result tend
to hide, or gloss over, very important details. Rewriting history is a non-
trivial thing to do and should be done with the utmost care.

------
falling
To everybody receiving an error purchasing the app: remove the copy you
already have in /Applications/

